# Supermarine Spitfire & its majestic "Merlin"



## kernowexpeditionary (May 3, 2009)

The supermarine type224 was designer RJ Mitchell's 1931 attempt to build a new fighter capable of over 250mph, it was heavy and its bulky design lack power and perfomance, a few other prototypes were rejected, Mitchell still kept dreaming of the perfect fighter.....

Vickers-Armstrong test pilot "mutt" summers took new prototype K5054 for a spin in 1936, following previous failures things didnt look good, by then war was looming and germany were rearming....on landing mutt summers reputedly said "dont touch anything"... it was clear it was something special....

the director of vickers described his daughter as "a little spitfire" despite mitchell claiming it was a silly name the Supermarine Spitfire was born....difficault to build, needing special tools & training, the hurricane was built in much greater numbers but pilots and the public fell in love with the new machine...

Powered by the beautifull Rolls Royce "Merlin" v12 capable of over 350mph, and untouchable handling, sadly the designer never lived to see "the few" returning over the cliffs of Dover - his legacy was an iconic symbol of freedom....


Ive seen a Mk1a before, but never seen any spit in flight so was very excited to learn Bolt Head had an air day, 
enjoy!


----------



## Neosea (May 3, 2009)

Cool, would love to see one of these flying again. Great photos, thanks.


----------



## shatters (May 3, 2009)

I can see this thread upsetting the purists on here, but what the hell I love Spitfires 

Thanks for posting 

Phil


----------



## fezzyben (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful. And the noise those things make is just aural porn


----------



## The_Revolution (May 3, 2009)

shatters said:


> I can see this thread upsetting the purists on here, but what the hell I love Spitfires l



Worth it for that last shot.


----------



## Badoosh (May 3, 2009)

Great pics Kernow, & glad you've finally seen a "Spit" in flight. It certainly is an awesome sight. Myself & Graybags had an awesome day here & stood at the old runway intersection when this beauty was in the air. A couple of them low fly-bys were less than 100 ft above our heads & it was a beautiful sight indeed!


----------



## graybags (May 3, 2009)

*Nice Pics*

Nice pics Kernow !

Having snags uploading so maybe later...

G


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (May 3, 2009)

Nice post, but its not really a derelict place is it?

Or urbex for that matter....


----------



## Beermonster (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic pictures. You really can't beat the noise these things make.


----------



## Badoosh (May 3, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Nice post, but its not really a derelict place is it?
> 
> Or urbex for that matter....



I quite agree....but...if it were not for this aircraft, along with the many which never returned, then maybe you & everyone else on this forum would not be doing what we do today possibly. The purpose of the visit to the site where this baby was flying was to document an RSG Bunker, which will no doubt follow in due course. What wasn't expected was the fine display going on outside!

Anyway, here's a pic from me, hence only on a compact digi, but complete with a derelict building & that amazing warbird! The rest were, ahem, of a gorgeous clear sky. Oh & thanks to Graybags for leaving a nice dent in the roof of my van


----------



## james.s (May 3, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> leaving a nice dent inf the roof of my van


Did the spitfire crash into it 
Nice pictures there


----------



## limpet (May 3, 2009)

amazing. I would have loved to been there


----------



## Bobble (May 3, 2009)

Great pics!! did you have a look round the bunker??

I was up the today, what a great day it was too!


----------



## Badoosh (May 3, 2009)

Bobble said:


> Great pics!! did you have a look round the bunker??
> 
> I was up the today, what a great day it was too!



We spent 4 hours in the bunker, up & down every ladder, under the hatches, etc. It was absolutely awesome dude. Thnaks to you for making us aware. We didn't realise there was a vintage aircraft & car rally on too, which made it all the more special together with gorgeous weather. No doubt myself & Graybags will get our pics up soon along with a link to a video from Cyberheritage.

We went to look for further stuff away from the crowds so expect a PM Bobble, as we'll be heading that way again soon!


----------



## Scotty (May 4, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Nice post, but its not really a derelict place is it?
> 
> Or urbex for that matter....



was that a Possative, creative or constructive post about these amazing planes, that helped defend this country and its people or any thing worth saying?

Please direct all comments like that here.
Hope you have find this post use full and inlightening.









cracking day out, really enjoyed my self. would have been better if there not so many people getting in the way of the pics, pushing and forcing their way through and past my bag.
would have liked a hog roast bugger but not paying £3 for a 2" diamiter bun filled with a bit of meat.
the fly by with the planes was great and gave me goose bumbs. 

here is some of my pics.































Loads more pics here and here 

Sadly all my pics of the bunker was crap, had some guys head or arm or legs or some other body part of some prick that would not get out of the way.


----------



## Bobble (May 4, 2009)

Must admit, I had no idea of the scale of today's event...I've known the owner of the bunker for a few years through my brother in law who is a local and he has opened it's doors for me to have a look around. I thought today was going to be a low key affair with a few local poilots, how wrong I was!! what a cracking day out! 

By the way, if anyone missed the bunker tour today I'm going to have a chat with the owner to arrange a much more private walk around at the end of may bank holiday weekend, possibly on the sunday, drop me a 
pm if interested!! bascially, we will have the run if the place!


----------



## Badoosh (May 4, 2009)

Bobble said:


> Must admit, I had no idea of the scale of today's event...I've known the owner of the bunker for a few years through my brother in law who is a local and he has opened it's doors for me to have a look around. I thought today was going to be a low key affair with a few local poilots, how wrong I was!! what a cracking day out!
> 
> By the way, if anyone missed the bunker tour today I'm going to have a chat with the owner to arrange a much more private walk around at the end of may bank holiday weekend, possibly on the sunday, drop me a
> pm if interested!! bascially, we will have the run if the place!



That sounds cool & if possible we'd like to make a video. We got some awesome pics from the bunker, but i'd like to know a little more about what's around The Warren area. We found some bits n bobs but need to delve a little deeper to solve a few myths from this site. Check your PM on Tuesday Bobble! .


----------



## Bobble (May 4, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> That sounds cool & if possible we'd like to make a video. We got some awesome pics from the bunker, but i'd like to know a little more about what's around The Warren area. We found some bits n bobs but need to delve a little deeper to solve a few myths from this site. Check your PM on Tuesday Bobble! .



Cool, sounds interesting, look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## astrimole (May 4, 2009)

Yeah - the bunker was a bit too crowded for decent photos though.
Was a good day out!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 4, 2009)

Some great shots there Kernowe. I saw a Spit at R.A.F Duxford a couple or years back now and the sound of that Merlin engine was somehow quite emotional?...you know what I mean?


----------



## daddybear (May 4, 2009)

really good pics of the spitfire i wish i,d been there to see that .


----------



## jonney (May 4, 2009)

Nice Photo's. We have a lot to thank those planes and their pilots for. Things in this country could have been a lot different


----------



## tigger2 (May 4, 2009)

Very few twin-seat spits flying nowadays so always nice to see one in the air. Think this is the T9 owned by Anthony Hodgson.

Twin seat sold a couple of weeks ago for £1.7million....tempted but the operating costs are a bit prohibitive!


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 4, 2009)

Epic day out and those flying guns were staggering! I was blown away!



























We have a lot to thank all who fought in the war!


----------



## ricasso (May 4, 2009)

tigger2 said:


> Very few twin-seat spits flying nowadays so always nice to see one in the air. Think this is the T9 owned by Anthony Hodgson.
> 
> Twin seat sold a couple of weeks ago for £1.7million....tempted but the operating costs are a bit prohibitive!



wasnt this the one that was owned and flown by the widow of the guy that converted it from a single seater ? I think her name is Caroline Grace


----------



## sqwasher (May 4, 2009)

Sweet SWEET photos guys!


----------



## Badoosh (May 4, 2009)

More fantastic pics from all who visited, well done fellas. Did anyone actually get any good pics from the Bunker & is anyone going to post? I was going to add mine to the thread as it seems there were a few who frequent DP there on the day.


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2009)

Great pics, guys. Glad you had such a good day. Sorry I couldn't make this one..._really_ sorry now I've seen this! 
Look forward to seeing the RSG Bunker photos.


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 4, 2009)

Yea I've got a report in the wings, but think Spikey is gonna post it up. I'll pester him for a bit and if nothing will get one up asap.


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 4, 2009)

Bolt Head Rotor Bunker Post


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 4, 2009)

........................


----------



## graybags (May 4, 2009)

*Spit*

My best shot taken from the junction of the two runways

Didn't have my big lens with me , but not a bad shot !






G


----------



## Kaputnik (May 4, 2009)

ricasso said:


> wasnt this the one that was owned and flown by the widow of the guy that converted it from a single seater ? I think her name is Caroline Grace


I think you're right there, Ricasso.... the name sounds familiar, the same aircraft was featured in a TV series a year or so ago, in which descendants of pilots who flew Spitfires in the war, had to train to fly in this two seater, some nice pics folks


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 4, 2009)

pretty damn sure caroline grace still owns her mkIX - shes booked for most of the year!


----------



## graybags (May 7, 2009)

*Pics*

Lovely pics chaps, am liking the Hurricane shots especially

here she is with another fine lady


http://www.flickr.com/photos/psbellamy/2785462192/

G


----------



## night crawler (May 7, 2009)

That is a two seater trainer which is quite a rare beast. There is a tew seater Hurracane that is flown by Polly Vacher not far from where I live.


----------



## plazzyman (May 13, 2009)

some really beautifull shots mate mate whish i had gone as well did you stick your head in the cockpit and see how cramped they were !seeing one of these beautifull machines in the sky is a breathtaking sight ,went to farnborough air show a couple of years ago and they had a couple of spits and hurricanes doing a mock dog fight with some messchershmits and focke wulfs ,it was like arieal porn lol !if only i could fly in a lanc ........tribute to uncle,pilot navigator shot down twice, escaped from behind enemy lines by the french underground (so the french were usefull for something once) got to see 2 years of peace r.i.p


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 14, 2009)

plazzyman said:


> some really beautifull shots mate mate whish i had gone as well did you stick your head in the cockpit and see how cramped they were !seeing one of these beautifull machines in the sky is a breathtaking sight ,went to farnborough air show a couple of years ago and they had a couple of spits and hurricanes doing a mock dog fight with some messchershmits and focke wulfs ,it was like arieal porn lol !if only i could fly in a lanc ........tribute to uncle,pilot navigator shot down twice, escaped from behind enemy lines by the french underground (so the french were usefull for something once) got to see 2 years of peace r.i.p




thats a great story m8, at least he saw out the end of the war and a enjoyed a couple years of the peace he faught so hard for......


----------



## Adrenaline (May 15, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Nice post, but its not really a derelict place is it?
> 
> Or urbex for that matter....



you sound like the Newcastle version of Ben Cooper.


some real nice shots there buddy, thanks for sharing.


----------

